# Abhackmatte selber bauen



## damdam05 (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute #h

wollte mir selber eine Abhackmatte bauen.

Wir haben noch eine alte kaputte Stiftung Warentest Matratze von der ich das Schaumstoff abziehen wollte. 

Jetzt meine Frage, hat jemand eine Idee für den "Stoff" drum herum?

Wir haben unten im Keller noch eine alte, stabilere Plane liegen, die jedoch ziehmlich knistert. Ich habe habe Angst das es die Fische beim abhacken zu laut wird und nur noch rumzabbeln oder meint ihr das ist kein Problem?


----------



## cipro2003 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Abhackmatte selber bauen*

Abhakmatten gibts schon ab 10€-wofür dann selber bauen???;+


----------



## Carpkiller07 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Abhackmatte selber bauen*

So siehts aus!!!!
Bei askari gibt es sogar noch billigere,die vollkommen reichen.


----------



## damdam05 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Abhackmatte selber bauen*

fängige Wobbler gibt es auch schon ab 2-3 €. Warum baut man sie stundenlang selber? #h

Ich baue selber weil es mir Spass macht und nicht wegen dem Geld, sonst hätte ich auch nicht im Basteln und selbermachen Forum gepostet, sondern im Kaufgesuche.


----------



## Fischlaus (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Abhackmatte selber bauen*

Was haltet Ihr von einer alten Luftmatratze?
Vorteile:
- den Grad der Härte könnte eingestellt werden
- trocknet schneller als Schaumstoff
- ruckzuck fertig
- gutes Packmaß
Dabei denke ich an eine Stoffbezogene dreigeteilte.

Gruß Fischlaus


----------



## Heilbutt (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Abhackmatte selber bauen*

Spontan fällt mir ne Wickelunterlage von nem Babywickeltisch
ein!!!
Ist auf jeden Fall abwaschbar, die Maße dürften auch
so einigermaßen stimmen.

Im Fachjargon nennen sich diese Matten "Unkackingmat"

Gruß

Holger


----------



## damdam05 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Abhackmatte selber bauen*

Hallo Heilbutt,

an die hatte ich auch gedacht.#6 Hatte vorhin meine Mutter gefragt, aber sie hat die nicht mehr :c Na ja ist auch schon über 20 Jahre wo ich drauf war *lol*

Die Idee mit der Luftmatratze passt wie die Faust aufs Auge! Ich hab schon meine fast 10 Jahre alte grüne Mallorca Luftmatratze rausgekramt (lag sowieso nur rum!) und aufgepumpt, sie hat ein Loch. So ein Pech aber auch Ich werde sie zerschnippeln und die Haut für die Matratze benutzen. Um sie Wasserdicht zu machen, werde ich sie nähen und die naht mit einer Heißklebe Pistole versiegeln. Ich werde Sie so aufschneiden, dass ich am Ende nur eine Naht habe. Die anderen sind ja soweit noch i.O.  Anstonsten wäre mir die ganze Matte persönlich zu lang und zu groß, aber das muss ja jeder selber wissen.

Grüße damdam


----------



## Steffen90 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Abhackmatte selber bauen*

ein kleines schlauchboot würde sicher eine klasse abhakmatte abgeben!
vorteile: geringes packmaß, hoher rand, wasserdicht, leicht, gut abwaschbar und schnell trocken.
das einzige problem ist die haltbarkeit und das aussehen....


----------



## Hackersepp (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Abhackmatte selber bauen*

Wieso eine Matte zum AbHACKEN benutzen???
Also ich benutze dafür immer ein Brett. :q:q:q *Scherzmodus aus*

Wie schon erwähnt gibt es Abhakmatten zu günstigen Preisen. 
Den Vorschlag mit dem kleinen Schlauchboot finde ich sehr gut.


----------



## Doc Plato (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Abhackmatte selber bauen*

Nehme meine uralte Isomatte von der Bundeswehr. Ist immer dabei und fürn Heimweg (wenn se denn nass geworden ist...) kommt se in ne Plastiktüte, fertig. 

|wavey:


----------



## cipro2003 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Abhackmatte selber bauen*

@Steffen90-und zur Not könnte man schnell mal füttern fahren:qim übrigen halte ich schon seit längerem nach nem kleinen Boot Ausschau-wenn jemand was weiß bitte PN:Mfg Frank


----------



## damdam05 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Abhackmatte selber bauen*

Hallo zusammen,

hab jetzt meine Abhackmatte fertig. #v


Material: 1.  alte Luftmatratze
             2.  Schaumstoff aus einer Matratze


Hoffe euch gefällt sie|gutenach


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Abhackmatte selber bauen*

Also ich hätte Angst das sie kaputt geht beim abHACKEN

mfg Flo


----------



## WhiteWolf (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Abhackmatte selber bauen*

Toll! Sieht doch prima aus!
|gutenach​


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Abhackmatte selber bauen*

servus
ich hab in meine anfangszeiten einfach nen blauen 60l müllsack genommen. spart platz und ist günstig.
gruss kk#h


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Abhackmatte selber bauen*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Wieso eine Matte zum AbHACKEN benutzen???
> Also ich benutze dafür immer ein Brett. :q:q:q *Scherzmodus aus*





Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Also ich hätte Angst das sie kaputt geht beim abHACKEN



Ich hau' mich weg


----------



## fantazia (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Abhackmatte selber bauen*



KK_karpfenkiller schrieb:


> servus
> ich hab in meine anfangszeiten einfach nen blauen 60l müllsack genommen. spart platz und ist günstig.
> gruss kk#h


aber polstern tut sone "Matte" kein bisschen.


----------



## magic feeder (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Abhackmatte selber bauen*

Im Fachjargon nennen sich diese Matten "Unkackingmat"


ich hab mich selten so weggeschmissen:q


----------



## Fishaholic (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Abhackmatte selber bauen*

http://img223.*ih.us/img223/4736/osternwz1.th.jpg

Zur Not tut es schon irgeindeine Plane. Besser als den verbutteten US Karpfen im Dreck geworfen|evil:


----------



## feedex (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Abhackmatte selber bauen*

Wäre von der Zweckbestimmung eine Ab*hack*matte nicht eher das Gegenteil einer Ab*hak*matte?
|kopfkrat


----------



## Fishaholic (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Abhackmatte selber bauen*

Na sie sollte dann wohl auf jeden Fall schnittfest und steif genug sein! Vorsicht ist beim Abhacken aber auf jeden Fall geboten, dass man das Vorfach nicht beschädigt. Denn das wollen wir ja unbedingt unbeschadet, ohne Faserbruch wieder zurücksetzen!


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Abhackmatte selber bauen*

ja haste recht das das nich gepolstert ist, ich hab auch immer noch bissle stroh reingetan.
gruss kk:vik:


----------



## feederjoke (16. August 2010)

*AW: Abhackmatte selber bauen*



damdam05 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab jetzt meine Abhackmatte fertig. #v
> 
> ...



Schwimmt die?
Und kanns du die fische damit wiegen?


----------



## NickAdams (19. August 2010)

*AW: Abhackmatte selber bauen*

Ich habe lange Zeit eine blaue Ikea-Tasche benutzt, in der ein Stück von einer grünen Isomatte lag. Der Schaumstoff der Isomatte war so zurechtgeschnitten, dass das Stück genau den Boden der Tasche ausgefüllt hat. Vorteil: kleines Packmaß, sehr leicht und man kann den Fisch gleich wiegen und transportieren.

Nick


----------

